# my low tech 75g



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice looking tank  Btw dont your vertabrates pick on your cherry shrimps? I made the mistake of putting a female betta with my cherrys and she promptly ate most of them >.<


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I think you mean my fish. I can't stop the fish from eating some of the shrimp, but I can make sure that I have enough plants and hiding spots for the shrimp. The idea is to have the shrimp breed enough to offset the amount of loss from being eaten.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I love your tank.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you, it is coming along nicely. I am finally starting to get a hold of the algae issues and I seem to be winning the war. As plant mass increases it will only get better. I have grown out some more moss which I going to be adding to the driftwood today.

I have added the last big of fish to the tank which is now complete, fish wise.
Final stock list is:
4 pearl gouramis
1 three spot gourami
1 golden ram
1 bn pleco
8 kuhli loaches
8 black skirt tetras
8 peppered corydoras
25 cardinal tetras
20 fish red cherry shrimp
A bunch of ramshorn, pond, and MTS snails


----------



## redfirebird87 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm working on a 75 gallon too.. still fishless cycling. Seems like it's taking forever but it's worth it. Your tank looks great and is an inspiration for me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

thank you for the kind words and gl with your tank.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I like your stock list. Do the guoramis have a lot of personality? And how do you like your kuhli loaches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes the gouramis do have quite a lot of personality, they are very entertaining to watch and have stunning colors. 

Kuhli loaches are very interesting creatures to watch. The key is to have a lot of them and a good home for them to live in. They will be a lot more active and curious with numbers. They are gorgeous to look at IMO. I love the banded look.

I stock my tank in a way that all levels of water would be active and so that they all can get along. I think I have done e that very well.


----------



## DarrowBoysDad (May 8, 2014)

Is that a single Planted+ LED fixture on your setup? If so, how do you like it? 

I've been working on a low tech 75g build and almost done but was still contemplating lighting and wanted an LED solution without breaking the back.

I had asked around before and it seemed that the general consensus was that a 75 gallons 18" width was a bit to wide of a tank for good light spread but honestly, yours looks great.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

It is a single planted plus fixture. I have had this tank running for a bit more than 2 months and I would say its a good light fixture to go with. Might even be a bit of the higher side of what is required for low tech.

I keep it centered in the middle and don't really notice any issues. If you truly plant to use low.light plants you will be fine. The spread is to be expected but its enough for this tank ime.

I am slowly dialing everything in to rid of all algae as I still have a bit. But really all planted tanks have the same issues with finding a good balance.

In the far back I grow tiger vals, the skinnier ones and they do great. And in front I grow dwarf sag with even better success.


----------



## Vincebus (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful tank philipraposo1982, really like the lay-out a lot! I have a planted 75 and hope it looks that nice some day In the future too... 

cheers!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks a bunch, I have made some changes since the last set of pics. I have been meaning to do a video tour of the tank and snap some new pics of the fish and tank. Keep posted, will come soon.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive really liked this tank since you first set it up. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot. I quite like your tank too. I visit your journal regularly. Unlike you I don't plan to go co2. Trying to keep it low tech low maint.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

pic as of today. Still planning to do a video tour of the tank. Just haven't had much time lately.


----------

